# Well, who's your fav. WNBA team?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

COMETS!!!


----------



## ckjwnba (Aug 4, 2003)

Well of course the four-time champs!!! Houston Comets!!!!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

GIVE ME AN C
GIVE ME AN O
GIVE ME AN M
GIVE ME AN E
GIVE ME AN T
GIVE ME AN S

COMETS! YEAH BABY!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Favorite Team...*

* Comets!!!! *


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

i hate the queens but i love ticha and the monarchs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sacramento


----------

